# My sort of 11" cube



## Garuf (26 Jan 2008)

Here she is my new project, MTS claims another victim.
The tank is old window panes which I've built myself, for lighting I plan to use an arc pod or similar filtration will be an eden 501.
Planting wise I hope to try and grow Hm and Hc emergent then fill it up and add some mini vallis and christmass moss. 
What do people think? 
How's the hardscape? how can I Improve it?


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Jan 2008)

Garuf

Why not put a post up of how to make your own nano tank.  I guess you used braces etc to hold it all in position whilst the silicon was curing.

Then you'll have the kudos of being copied by a few people (I'm thinking me of course) as this is a free tank in essence for most of us who can find old windows or glass panes on a freecycle/dontdumpthat site in our regions.

Was it already cut into the sizes like in old windows with several square panes in it or did you cut it/get someone else to do it for you?

Andy


----------



## james3200 (27 Jan 2008)

Nice start, 

I think the wood needs to be bigger and the stones smaller. I think the rocks in the front could go in the substrate more or made smaller, esp the central one.


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2008)

I've no real guide to setting one up, The main pains where already cut I only had to cut the base to size and the 2 shorter sides, this I did with a tile saw. I tidied the edges up with wet and dry and emery paste. 
To keep the pains in place while the tank cured I used a stack of books, as many as I could just pushed up tight to the glass.
If I was to make it again I would cut the base smaller and have it sit inside the outer pains rather than underneath them. 
Sorry, I'd like to be more helpful If I could.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jan 2008)

I really like it.  Well done.

Growing HM and HC emergent would be a neat experiment, especially if it works.  I must get around to doing this myself at some point...

Is that Aqua Soil?


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2008)

Yes it is, It's 4 litres I had left over from my 10gallon. 
Thank you for the compliment George, I agree on the HM HC thing It's the main reason I'm trying this out, Tom Barr provided the inspiration and I want to trial it in a different situation.  
Here's a very rough idea of what I think it will look like.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jan 2008)

It'll look sweet if it works out.

Aqua Soil is a good start!


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2008)

Yeah, I just need to source Some Hc and I can start this project of. 
I was looking for a 13watt power compact or something similar but I simply can't find a Light that will give high enough output to keep Hc nice. 
We'll just have to wait and see, I seem to remember Mr. Barr recommending a 9w or 11w Bulb though...


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jan 2008)

Looks great Gareth, sould be an excellent scape.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (27 Jan 2008)

thank you everyone, I've sourced a hydor co2 system for this tank so alls good in the hood. 
James C has pledged some HC I just need to find A suitable light now. 
Oh and some co2 accessory's, bubble counter, drop checker and nano diffuser. 
So this project is all go.


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2008)

Planted but lacking a hardscape, stupidity meant I thought it would be best to allow everything to grow in then to add rocks, we shall see how it goes.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

A teaser.


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Oh you tease  

That looks like a very rare piece of Essex Redwood to me


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

you only know 'cause you where there when I got it. 
Better picture to follow, can't find my camera.   
The HC hasn't taken yet so either my light is rubbish or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Feb 2008)

Going on that pic alone, I'm intrigued!!


----------



## Garuf (27 Feb 2008)




----------



## Themuleous (27 Feb 2008)

NIce mate, very nice


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The HC hasn't taken yet so either my light is rubbish or I'm doing something wrong.



I used to struggle with HC, but now find growing it to be relatively easy, provided it is given a good start. 

First off, I found it will thrive in a high light tank with CO2, a good substrate (Aqua Soil in my case) and regular ferts. 

When I first receive the pots, I sit them in my tank for about three weeks, still potted. This gives the plants time to change from emersed growth to underwater growth. IME, it doesn`t like being planted out before it has the chance to do this. 

To plant it, divide it in to as many small plantlets as you can, and avoid planting it in clumps. Bury each plantlet deep in to the substrate, with just a little still showing. 

It takes a little while to get going, but it looks great when it starts to carpet. 

One other thing I have found is that if you uproot a healthy, thriving plant and replant it elsewhere, it will take a while to get going again. 

Patience is the key, Garuf.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Feb 2008)

I second what Dave says.  Ive recently uprooted and redone some HC in AS and its taken a few weeks to properly start growing again.  The individual stem planting is also a good idea.  Sod to do but it's worth it.

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (27 Feb 2008)

Nice scape Garuf.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> thank you everyone, I've sourced a hydor co2 system for this tank so alls good in the hood.
> James C has pledged some HC I just need to find A suitable light now.
> Oh and some co2 accessory's, bubble counter, drop checker and nano diffuser.
> So this project is all go.



Which hydor system are you using?


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

update, we have growth! 
Not just hc oh no, Riccia too! god knows how it got there but it's growing a charm in with the Hc mostly in dry areas too.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Mar 2008)

Glad to hear it, things always take longer than I think or want them too!


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

this is the 19th day... Tom Barr promised me a carpet by now.  lol.

I can't wait to get everything carpeted, I must admit, I'll be sad to fill it with water.


----------



## Arana (4 Mar 2008)

Patience always pays off in the end, looking forward to seeing some more photos mate


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

As soon as there's something to show.

I'm trying to decide if I should revert to the original scape or not. 

If people would be kind enough to say which they prefer that'd be brilliant.


----------



## Luketendo (4 Mar 2008)

I prefer the first scape but both are very good.


----------



## StevenA (4 Mar 2008)

Yea 1st one for me too Garuf. Think this will be a really cool setup m8, keep us updated.


----------



## Garuf (4 Mar 2008)

eee, not what I wanted to hear,   
Aww well, keep the votes coming. 
Also, anyway to improve on what I already have without reverting back? 
haha. A third option is always nice!


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Mar 2008)

It's the 1st for me but i think you should try a larger stone at the front where the smallest one is, i think it is lto laid out, it may break the appearence a little


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

update, I've got some really nice rotalla green for the background so I'll be using that. 
Regarding other plants I'm hoping to get some downoi if not i'll get some ET and use that. 
The hc is still growing but slowly, it doesn't like the cold weather.


----------



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

looking forward to seeing it mate


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

Any time, thanks for the plants mark! 

It could be a wait yet, I'm still waiting for the carpet effect that we all crave from HC. I'll fill it up with co2 then. 
I'm still waiting for Jeremy to send me a light so we shall see how it goes. 
I need to find some Downoi too, we'll see. I can't wait to see it all come together this tank is taking SOoo long to grow out, I wish I'd have known I would have just grown it out normally!


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2008)

This is how it looks from my seat, notice the paper? That's an essay... those doodles are the reason I'm failing English. 





HC growth seems good, its a very nice shade of green even if it isn't spreading with exuberance yet.





This is my favourite angle, its quiet nice isn't it? I can't wait to get some stems in there. 




I like this angle too, it shows the vertical nature of this scape well.


----------



## Arana (12 Mar 2008)

Looking very nice indeed mate


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2008)

Very nice, Gareth  like the wood coming out of the top.  If I can venture that the HC doesn't look busy enough to me?  Could just be the photo though?

Sam


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2008)

How do you mean busy? I know it's not doing much, terrible lighting I'm afraid, I wan't to up it but as of yet I don't know how, I know Jeremy is sorting me out with something we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

Nothing to update, the tank is filled but the hc is struggling and the scape shifted while I was planting some rotalla green, the moss looks good though, I'm currently running 36watts over the tank but I'd really like to cut this down since I suspect that this is the reason that I can't keep up with co2 and nutrient demands.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 May 2008)

Any updates on this one Garuf?  Looks like a lovely little scape


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2008)

This tank unfortunately has fallen into disrepair with college/uni and the fact I'm running 36watts of pc over it and lets just say algae is a issue. 
It's not beyond repair though, it just needs the light lowering and for me to find a regulator to run a FE on it.
I'm tempted to tear it down and do something off the wall with it, an experiment of sorts to see if I can create a cliff look. 
We shall see though I need to lower the light so first things first.


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2008)

Stripping down and new scape photos coming soon.


----------



## Arana (20 May 2008)

Wahoo...tell us your plans mate


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a wood and moss scape, carpet of U.T. and a narrow leave java fern for the background. All low light. I'll be getting 2x11w arc pods as soon as I find some for the right money on ebay.


----------



## Arana (20 May 2008)

i'll be thinning out my Fire and Xmas moss at the weekend if thats any good to you i'll send it over


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2008)

Yeah, that'd be amazing, I'm on the beg for U T too if anyone has any going spare?

Infact, things I need are: 
CO2 regulator, 
nano diffuser (got one from Dan, just haven't collected it)
arc pods
narrow leaved java
U T 
mosses


----------



## Steve Smith (21 May 2008)

Might be able to sort you some needle java, and some weeping moss


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2008)

Steve and Mark I'll take the following: 
Christmas moss from Mark 
Needle leaved java from Steve.

And a plee for some lighting if anyone has any.


----------



## Arana (30 May 2008)

No prob i'll cut some at the weekend


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2008)

When ever you want Mark take your time. 
I'm waiting on some fx5's


----------



## Steve Smith (30 May 2008)

Sexy 

The needle leaf might not be at it's best mate, it's in a tank I stripped down the other day.  I'll do my best to send you some good bits   Will PM you when I've had a chance to sort it out.


----------



## Garuf (1 Jul 2008)

Plants ordered and on the way, rough Idea of how the planting on the rescape will go, as you can see it's a subtle change, but I think it really improves the scape.


----------



## Garuf (2 Jul 2008)

Oh and while I'm here, will an 18w pc like the one George is using be enough to grow all of the plants I have picked or would 2 be better?


----------



## Garuf (2 Jul 2008)

and here's the scape as is.


----------



## Garuf (3 Jul 2008)




----------



## Themuleous (4 Jul 2008)

Nice Gareth  very promising start.  Will the fern not get a bit big for this size tank?

Sam


----------



## Garuf (4 Jul 2008)

probably, but I've found them pretty easy to keep small if you trim back the biggest leaves it seems to stop producing leaves that size.


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2008)

Anyone want to offer some critiques? All will be gladly received.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

The bright piece of wood is to central and distracting and i think the anubias needs spreading out more along the downward facing branch.

There's my view


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2008)

Cheer's aaron I'm going to trim back some Java leaves in the next few days so I'll tweak the wood. I personally love the anubias where they are... They do a good job of hiding the zip ties.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Jul 2008)

I'd probably play with mounting the spraybar on the left wall where the diffuser is (opposite the carpet plants.)

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (13 Jul 2008)

I swapped the diffuser over onto the opposite side of the tank not long after taking the photo and seemed to get much better co2 distribution, I just switched the spray bar as per suggested and now few if any co2 bubbles hit the surface and I can see them travelling all through the tank.
Thanks Ceg.


----------



## Garuf (13 Jul 2008)




----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2008)

It's changed A little bit since then. 
I received some Blyxa and some downoi and hc from James and Saintly respectively so thank you to those two. 
I replaced the ailing UG with hc, I think my water is just too hard for UG. 
As you can see I have a case of the diatoms which I would have cleared up ages ago but I haven't been able to get any Ottos. 
Enough words here's the picture.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

i can see why you didnt need so much hc.

the p helferi looks very well suited to the layout. it also looks like the hc is taiking off ok? looks like runners?


----------



## Garuf (25 Aug 2008)

The Hc is taking of really, really well which is nice, I'm double dosing EI to make sure everything fills out well.
The Downoi really does give a nice break too, again thank you so much.


----------



## Garuf (28 Aug 2008)

I finally got some ottos and some neon tetra, I know they're not really suitable for this tank but they're not going to be in here for all that long.


----------



## jay (28 Aug 2008)

Think they look great in there mate. They certainly don't look shy, always good for pictures.


----------



## Garuf (28 Aug 2008)

They're anything but shy, I find them really boisterous. I put my hand in to trim the fern and had them swimming between my fingers. Something my Ember Tetra's never would. Considering the neon's where 60p each I'm really happy with them. Just wish I had a better filter so I could use some lily pipes.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2008)

the p helferi looks like its doing good garuf!

great looking nano mate

mark


----------



## Garuf (28 Aug 2008)

Thank you saintly, it's a compliment coming from you!
Yeah, the downoi is starting to take off, I initially thought it was dormant but it's growing much more noticeably now.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Aug 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Just wish I had a better filter so I could use some lily pipes.


Is that an Eden 500? you can use lily pipes on that, infact if it's any external then you can use lily pipes


----------



## Garuf (31 Aug 2008)

It is indeed an eden 501, I really don't think it's powerful enough for this tank so I'm reluctant to add lillys. I'd rather wait and get an eheim 2213 and add a external heater at the same time and avoid the whole heater in tank thing at the same time. 
I really like how this tank is maturing now that I've got rid of my initial diatoms, it's all looking very green.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Sep 2008)

How's this tank going, Garuf? Any updates?


----------



## Garuf (16 Sep 2008)

Nothing really to report, subtle changes trimmed everything back and tidied up some things. I would post up a picture but I have no camera at the moment.
The main things are that I trimmed the stems that have finally broken the surface and planted them at the back. I hacked of every single java leave to promote growth. I also trimmed the moss and attached it further up the wood, I also reduced the mass of the downoi by half, it might be a slow grower but it really did take off without me noticing, I removed in access of 12 viable stems and 4 mother plants all of which have gone into my big tank.


----------

